# DRL/Turn signals



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

My brother is Spain has the SWB TIGUAN with halogen headlights but I see the turn signals are incorporated with the DRL. I.e. LED changes between white and orange (DRL and turn signal in one) see white tiguan in pic. Wish they kept the same design for the U.S. Tiguan. Looks so much cleaner instead of having a separate non-LED turn signal bulb like my Blue SE.

Do you think that was a cost saving move by VW? Are dual color LEDs that much more expensive to manufacture? Or is it a marketing move to get folks to buy the SEL premium.?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

White tiguan has full LED. They’re reflector LED. Not halogen. Similar to the new Ford Explorer. The whole bottom LED is the turn signal... these are the headlights that should’ve been standard on US tiguans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Here are some photos of the EU Tiguan’s DRLs. 
The EU has 3 headlights 
-Halogen (like US, but even a halogen DRL)
-Full reflector LED (like you posted)
-Full projector LED (like SEL Premium) 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Ok thanks for clarifying!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

And then the EU models also get different tail lights... 

Base Model Tail lights: 
Same as US models, but with halogen amber turn signals

Upgraded Tail Lights:
Cherry red 3D look. LED amber turn signals. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

We never get the good stuff here


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Yep... it’s quite annoying. Another thing that bothers me about the US model is the front bumper. I wish it was not the offroad package bumper. I wonder if the lower valence is interchangeable with the EU version/Non-offroad package version.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jjvw said:


> We never get the good stuff here


But isn’t it true that folks in Europe are on the hunt for US parts so that they are different than every other Euro Tiguan on the road? Key is finding someone willing to swap parts with you so all you’re paying for is shipping.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> But isn’t it true that folks in Europe are on the hunt for US parts so that they are different than every other Euro Tiguan on the road?


The grass is always greener.....
We all want what we can't have.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The grass is always greener.....
> We all want what we can't have.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


Or vw won't give is what we want! haha!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I find it probably has more to do with the US and their outdated laws.. on lighting and such.. it’s funny how orange reflectors are required for “safety” but amber turn signals aren’t mandatory. Crappiest headlights too (although the new IIHS testing should help make car companies actually care about the headlights in their cars)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

D3Audi said:


> I find it probably has more to do with the US and their outdated laws.. on lighting and such.. it’s funny how orange reflectors are required for “safety” but amber turn signals aren’t mandatory. Crappiest headlights too (although the new IIHS testing should help make car companies actually care about the headlights in their cars)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, pet peeve of mine are the red rear turn signals. Seems all the German carmakers are doing that now in the USA.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

jjvw said:


> Yes, pet peeve of mine are the red rear turn signals. Seems all the German carmakers are doing that now in the USA.


For the most part. Yes. Although the new Atlas threw a curveball and has amber rear turn signals. For Audi, the reason they don’t have orange turn signals is because the turn signals wouldn’t take up enough space in the housing. There’s a certain amount of area the “light” needs to light up. And the thin amber LED turn signals don’t qualify. It’s really unfortunate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

D3Audi said:


> For the most part. Yes. Although the new Atlas threw a curveball and has amber rear turn signals. For Audi, the reason they don’t have orange turn signals is because the turn signals wouldn’t take up enough space in the housing. There’s a certain amount of area the “light” needs to light up. And the thin amber LED turn signals don’t qualify. It’s really unfortunate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but there is so much you can do with led lighting these days (dual color etc).


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Found this via a Google search. Didn’t realize the outer plastic shell was different contours. Pretty cool looking. I’ll have to ask the local parts guy if he can order this part number and find the other 3 pieces.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> For Audi, the reason they don’t have orange turn signals is because the turn signals wouldn’t take up enough space in the housing. There’s a certain amount of area the “light” needs to light up. And the thin amber LED turn signals don’t qualify. It’s really unfortunate.


This. 

The rest of the world requires amber turn signals, while the US doesn't. The US does however require turn signals conform to a specific lit lens area (50cm²). So even though amber turn signals have been proven to be safer, it boils down to a design decision for vehicles in the US.

Here is a very good article that can teach you more than you really need to know about turn signals: https://www.acarplace.com/2018/01/index/


----------

